# Southern California Breeders List



## kwhit

Here, I'm starting a list of breeders in SoCal, from the Mexican border to the Central Valley and Central Coast. I'll add to it as I go. Most will be what I believe to be good and reputable breeders, but there may be a few cautionary tales listed here, too. Feel free to add to my list.

A "*" means that I know the breeder personally and recommend them.
A "!" means that I would not recommend getting a puppy from this breeder.

All * and ! are my own personal opinions, as of the date of this posting, and may change after the time to edit the post expires.

Okay, here we go...

-----------

*24kt Goldens -- Judi Voss 24kt Golden Retrievers

*Autumnwind Goldens -- Linda Isaacson Autumnwind Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Los Alamitos, California

*Birch Hollow Goldens -- Laura Clarke

Buttercup Goldens -- Buttercup Goldens - Home (I don't know this breeder but I have seen a couple of her girls in the show ring and know that they are nicely bred.)

*Cabot Ridge Goldens -- Robert Scott Breeders.NET (does not breed often, owner is professional handler)

*Calico Goldens -- Mary Thompson Home

*Crossbow Goldens -- Sharon Hansen Breeders.NET

*Doizaki Goldens -- Hisato Doizaki

Emerald Goldens --

*Esquire Golden Retrievers


Evening Star Goldens (DO NOT BUY A PUPPY FROM THIS BREEDER!
Poor conditions, poorly bred dogs, has faked clearances, imho pedigrees unreliable)


Fable Goldens

Five Star/Musicur Goldens- Suzanne Wilson & Star Beckwith Musicur & Five Star Kennels

Gold Fever Goldens-Maureen Smith goldfever

Icarian Golden Retrievers-Ramsey Fadiman Icarian Golden Retrievers

Kate's Goldens-Kathy Clarke

Le Chien D'or Blanc White Goldens, aka White D Golden Retrievers, aka White Duck
Golden Retrievers, aka Golden Retriever Puppies 4U, aka Golden Retriever Puppies 4 U 2
aka White Dove Ranch, aka Golden Retriever Puppies in Space, aka Platinum Golden Retrievers, aka White Dove Ranch, aka Golden Retriever Puppies in Space, aka Platinum Golden Retrievers,
aka White Dove Ranch, aka Golden Retriever Puppies In Space, aka Platinum Golden Retrievers, aka Carais Golden Retrievers -- Kevin Carais, Mimmi Carais, Lena Sorenson, Lena Duke, Mona Duke, Lena Duke Carais, & Channah Carais. (WARNING!!! See the multiple threads about this breeder, and their threats against anyone critical of their breeding program and ethics. In my personal opinion, I would never recommend getting a puppy from this breeder!)
Miraleste Goldens -- Gloria Henderson
*Premiere Goldens -- Christine & Lauren Texter Premiere Golden Retrievers, puppies for sale in Orange County, Southern California
*Promise Goldens -- Judy Inman A PROMISE KENNELS
*Quailwood Goldens -- Marjorie Blake (PM me for contact info)
Royal Goldens -- Â_Â_Â_Â_ Royal Golden Retrievers - Home
*Ridgeview Goldens -- Melissa Simpson (not currently breeding as of this writing)
Saddle Creek Farms Goldens -- Golden Retriever Breeder, English CrÃ¨me and American Puppies For Sale
Scott's 24kt Goldens -- Joanne Scott 24K Goldens: Champion Golden Retrievers
Shadalane Goldens -- Shadalane Golden Retrievers (See threads about this breeder)
*Season's Goldens -- Paula Rowan (Reachable through GRCGLA or 24kt Goldens, or PM me for contact info)
Stellar Goldens -- Julia Wolfe & Gael Parks Stellar Home - www.stellargoldens.com
*Sunbeam Goldens -- Cathie Turner Sunbeam Goldens (longtime breeder, conformation show judge of Goldens)
*Tapestry Goldens -- Terrie Johnson, DVM (don't know that she's breeding, but lovely dogs and she is a repro vet)
Trolleycar Goldens -- Miki Shannon Trolleycar Golden Retrievers
*Victory Goldens -- Michelle Moore Vasquez Golden Info, Victory Goldens Aliso Viejo, CA Victory Gold

Wildwest Goldens-George Joseph Wild West Golden Retrievers

Woodland Goldens

Wood River Goldens


----------



## DanaRuns

Thank you very much. I'm now going to request that the identical thread I started three years ago be locked. I spent a very long time putting that list together. I really appreciate that you have duplicated it so it can continue to educate and stand as a resource for members here.

And thank you for including me, since the mods suddenly deleted me from my own thread, which has been there for three years without a problem, until suddenly today it's a problem for some unknown reason. I truly appreciate your efforts, as I'm sure readers here will appreciate it for years to come.

--Dana


----------



## DanaRuns

For anyone who wants to read the historical data, including inquiries and comments about breeders on the list, you can see the closed thread here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...334057-southern-california-breeders-list.html


----------



## laurenC

Thank you for this, what a great thread!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I think some of this information is out of date at this point, so I would refer to the old thread that Dana linked, above.


----------



## kwhit

HiTideGoldens said:


> I think some of this information is out of date at this point, so I would refer to the old thread that Dana linked, above.


All I did was copy and paste the original post per Dana. I have no idea what is outdated or not.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

kwhit said:


> All I did was copy and paste the original post per Dana. I have no idea what is outdated or not.


Oh totally, I'm just noting it if people are looking. There are breeders I would add to that list at this juncture as well as breeders who are on the list who are no longer actively breeding.


----------



## fkim119

This list has been incredibly helpful.


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit, it is possible for you to add Esquire Golden Retrievers website to the list in the initial post? Thanks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DanaRuns said:


> kwhit, it is possible for you to add Esquire Golden Retrievers website to the list in the initial post? Thanks.


Are you asking if you can be added to the original thread?

If so, no that thread was closed per your request. No additional posts can be made in it. 

Your info is included in the first post of this thread, at least your FB page is which has a link to your website. 

Members have 4 hours to edit a post, after that a member cannot make any changes to a post.


----------



## DanaRuns

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Are you asking if you can be added to the original thread?
> 
> If so, no that thread was closed per your request. No additional posts can be made in it.
> 
> Your info is included in the first post of this thread.


Thanks.  Yeah, I was asking about this thread. Thank you for doing it!

OOPS! Now that I look at the first page, only our Facebook page is listed next to our name. Can you or another mod please supplement with the website or just replace the Facebook page with the website? Thanks.


----------



## DanaRuns

Would someone kindly post my website in this thread, for Esquire Golden Retrievers? Even though I created this list, the mods have threatened to suspend me if I post my own website address. Some bizarre rule where I can post every breeder in the world's website except my own. And while I asked above for it to be added to the OP, I guess they have declined, concluding that while everyone else gets their website posted, my Facebook page is good enough for me. So, if the OP won't be modified to add my website, would someone kindly post it here?

Thanks.


----------



## gold4me

Here it is Esquire Golden Retrievers


----------



## DanaRuns

gold4me said:


> here it is esquire golden retrievers


thank you!


----------



## thicks

This is a great list and I would love to get a puppy soon from a recommended person on the list. Some of the links or facebook links are not working. Also going through most of the sites they don't keep them updated and just the first 5 I picked at random the last litter posts are from 2015 or 2016.. Are these all "active" breeders?


----------



## DanaRuns

thicks said:


> This is a great list and I would love to get a puppy soon from a recommended person on the list. Some of the links or facebook links are not working. Also going through most of the sites they don't keep them updated and just the first 5 I picked at random the last litter posts are from 2015 or 2016.. Are these all "active" breeders?


Most folks don't keep their websites updated. They are hobbyists, not businesses, and so websites are a low priority. The websites exist primarily to give you a way to contact them and some information about them. Email and/or call each breeder that interests you.

Sorry, there just aren't any shortcuts. It's not as easy as finding litters from unethical greeders, who do maintain it as a business and make it easy for you to know about litters. If you want a well-bred Golden, you have to do the groundwork.


----------



## wsaunders1014

As a web developer it is so frustrating to see these terrible out of date web sites. It is so easy these days to have a working up to date website with sites like squarespace, wix, etc. 

That being said I thought I'd help this list out, as I found it very helpful, but slightly out of date. Since we can't update the original thread, why don't we just link to a google sheets, that can be edited by the community, so it's always up to date and users don't have to scroll through several pages of posts to find the latest information!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10jgYyejQI8KSbJpkZfdxIIMx-kjPdKjf4bd6kzlO94I/edit?usp=sharing

I think that should work. I just copied info from Dana's great post, only filled in the stuff I knew for sure at the moment. Going to go in and try to filll in the missing gaps. If anyone would like editor access, please let me know and I'll add you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You can always quote the original post too.


----------



## leect24

Happy we went with Judy Inman from Promise kennels in Sanger, CA.

WE live in so-cal but drove all the way to get our Simba! 2.5 yeras and going strong!


----------



## Riandchlo

We are getting our boy from Judy and she seems amazing. I can tell she really does care about her dogs and they are all gorgeous!


----------



## bridieeeee

Hello, I am looking for a golden puppy and stumbled upon this list. I was wondering about issues with Les Chiens de l'Or Blanc are? I am new to this forum and couldn't find the threads that you spoke of. Thank you!


----------



## bridieeeee

I'm referring to the list of breeders that are approved and not approved. Thank you!


----------



## Brave

I'm in the market for a puppy now, and I've come across Rancho Goldens 

The website is outdated but by accounts they are currently breeding. What's the stance on breeding your dogs to themselves? On the previous litter page, there are 14 breedings all sired by one dog across 10 dams in approx 20 months. 

I found 1 name that looks like it might be from that breeder
Pedigree: Alta Rancho's Beautiful Molly 

And this puppy was sired by: Pedigree: Almost Heave Magnificent Milo (Milo) and the age is around the same age as K9Data shows (birthday 7/20/10 vs 7/23/10). But I cannot find anything on Ofa to colloborate any clearances. 

Am I mistaken that it would be best to skip this breeder?


----------



## ArchersMom

Brave said:


> I'm in the market for a puppy now, and I've come across Rancho Goldens
> 
> The website is outdated but by accounts they are currently breeding. What's the stance on breeding your dogs to themselves? On the previous litter page, there are 14 breedings all sired by one dog across 10 dams in approx 20 months.
> 
> I found 1 name that looks like it might be from that breeder
> Pedigree: Alta Rancho's Beautiful Molly
> 
> And this puppy was sired by: Pedigree: Almost Heave Magnificent Milo (Milo) and the age is around the same age as K9Data shows (birthday 7/20/10 vs 7/23/10). But I cannot find anything on Ofa to colloborate any clearances.
> 
> Am I mistaken that it would be best to skip this breeder?


The forum had more information than anything on their website. I would avoid them if they're still breeding http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-puppy/287026-best-breeders-west-rockies.html


----------



## ArchersMom

bridieeeee said:


> Hello, I am looking for a golden puppy and stumbled upon this list. I was wondering about issues with Les Chiens de l'Or Blanc are? I am new to this forum and couldn't find the threads that you spoke of. Thank you!


Well they certainly do not make it easy to back up their claims. Do you know the names of the parents? I would avoid them based off of their lack of transperancy. They claim OFA health certifications, which really they seem to just be prelims for every dog. I only went through a couple, but those I did find on OFA didn't have hips, elbows or eyes. Diamond and Saga only have a deficient cardiac exam. The website lists them as "Prelims fair." About 25% of dogs with fair prelims go on to fail final OFA hips based on OFA's own statistics.


----------



## Brave

It's a hard pass for me. I spoke with the breeder. They didn't provide pedigree or registered names nor proof of certifications. They said they only do hips no eyes, elbows, or heart. Charging $1500. Claims they offer a 2 year health guarantee but doesn't have a contract or anything in writing to confirm the guarantee. 

There's another breeder I spoke with and it was a glorious 2+ hour conversation just today over the dam and sire and the pairing and goals and questions on the verified clearances. I'm disappointed this breeder (Rancho goldens) doesn't abide by GRCA code of ethics. The puppies were very adorable.


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> I'm in the market for a puppy now, and I've come across Rancho Goldens
> 
> The website is outdated but by accounts they are currently breeding. What's the stance on breeding your dogs to themselves? On the previous litter page, there are 14 breedings all sired by one dog across 10 dams in approx 20 months.
> 
> I found 1 name that looks like it might be from that breeder
> Pedigree: Alta Rancho's Beautiful Molly
> 
> And this puppy was sired by: Pedigree: Almost Heave Magnificent Milo (Milo) and the age is around the same age as K9Data shows (birthday 7/20/10 vs 7/23/10). But I cannot find anything on Ofa to colloborate any clearances.
> 
> Am I mistaken that it would be best to skip this breeder?


Seriously, Jen? You should know better than this. You DO know better than this. And yet you advertise this breeder by posting their website (whereas I get banned if I post mine). If you're looking for a puppy, contact my spouse (not because we have puppies you knee jerk mods, because my spouse is the puppy referral person for the GRCGLA).


----------



## Rob's GRs

DanaRuns said:


> Seriously, Jen? You should know better than this. You DO know better than this. And yet you advertise this breeder by posting their website (whereas I get banned if I post mine). If you're looking for a puppy, contact my spouse (not because we have puppies you knee jerk mods, because my spouse is the puppy referral person for the GRCGLA).


She is posting a link asking about a certain breeder or referral. She is NOT posting her own link for self promotions !! There is a huge different. 

Thanks for your understanding in the matter,

From one of the "knee jerk mods" ....... :no:


----------



## DanaRuns

Rob's GRs said:


> She is posting a link asking about a certain breeder or referral. She is NOT posting her own link for self promotions !! There is a huge different.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding in the matter,
> 
> From one of the "knee jerk mods" ....... :no:


I have never once posted for "self promotion," so please don't mischaracterize me in such an insulting and defamatory way. That's your mistake, and why I characterized the mods as knee jerk. The only two times I posted my website were (1) to include myself in the long list of SoCal breeders that I created for the benefit of readers (and it was deleted) and (2) to link to my puppy cam for the enjoyment of others (and it was also deleted). Neither of those is "self promotion." Both were for education, resources and entertainment. I have zero need for self-promotion. Our puppies are always sold long before they are born, and for this last litter, for instance, we had 130 applicants for 9 puppies before they were on the ground, and a whole bunch more after they were born. We don't need to promote, and that characterization paints me in a detrimental false light. It's breeders like the one Jen linked to who self-promote. Thank YOU for understanding.

And with that, I'll say no more.


----------



## DanaRuns

Below is a list of L.A. area breeders who have signed the Code of Ethics for the GRCA and GRCGLA and made their emails available to the public, and who may or may not have puppies at this time. You are welcome to contact any of these individuals for information regarding acquiring a Golden Retriever:

Valerie Brennan...…………………..


Gerri Monohan...…………………. 

Dave & Debbie Ramsey...……... 

Paula & Bill Rowan........................

Sharon Shilkoff...………………….

Christine Texter...………………...

Judi Voss...…………………………..

Danette Weich…………………….

Julia Wolfe …………………………


----------



## jdavisryan

DanaRuns said:


> Below is a list of L.A. area breeders who have signed the Code of Ethics for the GRCA and GRCGLA and made their emails available to the public, and who may or may not have puppies at this time. You are welcome to contact any of these individuals for information regarding acquiring a Golden Retriever:
> 
> Valerie Brennan...………………….
> 
> 
> 
> Gerri Monohan...………………….
> 
> Dave & Debbie Ramsey...……...
> 
> Paula & Bill Rowan.......................
> 
> Sharon Shilkoff...………………….
> 
> Christine Texter...………………..
> 
> Judi Voss...………………………….
> 
> Danette Weich…………………….
> 
> Julia Wolfe …………………………


Thanks for posting this updated list Dana. My husband and I live in the Midwest, but both of our boys live in the Los Angeles area and each would love to have a Golden someday, when careers and housing situations allow. I'll keep this list for future reference. When we visit LA we're always Golden-spotting and try to say hello to the owner and get a little love from the pup. I easily found your website on the Google machine and enjoyed looking at your beautiful dogs.


----------



## DanaRuns

Also want to add:

Wood Decoy Golden Retrievers: https://woodecoygoldenretrievers.com/

Ethical breeders. Field-type and performance Goldens in the Bakersfield to Sequoia area.


----------



## Brave

Has anyone thought to make a google docs or google sheets link to this? So the information can be more easily organized and more consistently updated? 

Would anyone be opposed to me making one and can it be edited into the original post?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Brave said:


> Has anyone thought to make a google docs or google sheets link to this? So the information can be more easily organized and more consistently updated?
> 
> Would anyone be opposed to me making one and can it be edited into the original post?


I sent a reply to your PM


----------



## Caerus

Hey all. I am looking for a breeder in southern California too. I don't want to create new topic so i hope this thread is still active. I've seen a google doc in previous posts. i am not sure it is updated or not. Does anyone have a up-to-date list?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Caerus said:


> Hey all. I am looking for a breeder in southern California too. I don't want to create new topic so i hope this thread is still active. I've seen a google doc in previous posts. i am not sure it is updated or not. Does anyone have a up-to-date list?


Welcome!

The list of S Cal Breeders is in the first post of this thread.

Good luck with your search


----------



## Caerus

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The list of S Cal Breeders is in the first post of this thread.
> 
> Good luck with your search



Thank you


----------



## nicholasecain

F.Y.I. for anyone interested, the S Cal list in the 1st post of this thread does not include any breeders in San Diego County. If anyone knows of a reputable breeder in San Diego please post here. Thanks.


----------



## megisabel

Hi there, anyone hear or know anything about “Golden Retriever Buddies”? Website is: golden retriever buddies.com


----------



## kmorrison

Hi - I'm new to this forum and am currently looking for my new furry companion. I've been searching for about a year now for a litter from a reputable breeder, and a puppy from this pairing just came onto my radar. It looks like all clearances are in place, but I would love another set of eyes on it, especially given the experience on this forum. The asking price for the puppy is $3800, which seems higher than the norm - thoughts? Any input would be appreciated!

Parents:


Pedigree: GCH. Tangleloft Take The Money N Run BISS OS




Pedigree: Premiere's Looks that Kill


----------



## DanaRuns

kmorrison said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum and am currently looking for my new furry companion. I've been searching for about a year now for a litter from a reputable breeder, and a puppy from this pairing just came onto my radar. It looks like all clearances are in place, but I would love another set of eyes on it, especially given the experience on this forum. The asking price for the puppy is $3800, which seems higher than the norm - thoughts? Any input would be appreciated!
> 
> Parents:
> 
> 
> Pedigree: GCH. Tangleloft Take The Money N Run BISS OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedigree: Premiere's Looks that Kill


Christine Texter (Premier Goldens) is a reputable breeder. You'll do fine with her. I don't know Nikki, but Vegas is a fine boy who has sired many good dogs. The price is what it is. I think that in SoCal we will hit $4000 per puppy within the next year.


----------



## Brave

kmorrison said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum and am currently looking for my new furry companion. I've been searching for about a year now for a litter from a reputable breeder, and a puppy from this pairing just came onto my radar. It looks like all clearances are in place, but I would love another set of eyes on it, especially given the experience on this forum. The asking price for the puppy is $3800, which seems higher than the norm - thoughts? Any input would be appreciated!
> 
> Parents:
> 
> 
> Pedigree: GCH. Tangleloft Take The Money N Run BISS OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedigree: Premiere's Looks that Kill


All clearances are in place for that pair and fwiw Premiere is a well known and respected kennel. I wouldn't be put off by that price tag. Yes, it's at the higher end for the region but it's not, imo, an outlier.


----------



## Coastal Pup

kmorrison said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum and am currently looking for my new furry companion. I've been searching for about a year now for a litter from a reputable breeder, and a puppy from this pairing just came onto my radar. It looks like all clearances are in place, but I would love another set of eyes on it, especially given the experience on this forum. The asking price for the puppy is $3800, which seems higher than the norm - thoughts? Any input would be appreciated!
> 
> Parents:
> 
> 
> Pedigree: GCH. Tangleloft Take The Money N Run BISS OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedigree: Premiere's Looks that Kill


I will be getting a puppy from this litter! (Unless it’s a repeat breeding later this year in which case I will have a full sibling) Christine has been a joy to work with over the past year since I first contacted her, and I have a friend who has a puppy from one of her other dogs and they have only said good things about her. Like Dana and Brave have said, the price is not that uncommon for the SoCal area. If you are set on the SoCal location, you are looking at an average of 3000-3500, plus or minus a couple hundred. The additional $300 does not really make a difference at that point, in my opinion. Plus, if you are already in SoCal, you likely wouldn’t have to fly and spend much on travel to pick up a puppy from a state with a lower cost of living-to me, it somewhat balances out.


----------



## GoldenDude

DanaRuns said:


> Christine Texter (Premier Goldens) is a reputable breeder. You'll do fine with her. I don't know Nikki, but Vegas is a fine boy who has sired many good dogs. The price is what it is. I think that in SoCal we will hit $4000 per puppy within the next year.


I don't doubt it. Good heavens, I just got my homeowner's insurance premium and it was a 20% increase due to wildfire risk. I've heard of other homeowners facing similar jumps. If breeders experience cost increases like that - price increases are inevitable.


----------



## A Golden to love

kwhit said:


> Here, I'm starting a list of breeders in SoCal, from the Mexican border to the Central Valley and Central Coast. I'll add to it as I go. Most will be what I believe to be good and reputable breeders, but there may be a few cautionary tales listed here, too. Feel free to add to my list.
> 
> A "*" means that I know the breeder personally and recommend them.
> A "!" means that I would not recommend getting a puppy from this breeder.
> 
> All * and ! are my own personal opinions, as of the date of this posting, and may change after the time to edit the post expires.
> 
> Okay, here we go...
> 
> -----------
> 
> *24kt Goldens -- Judi Voss 24kt Golden Retrievers
> 
> *Autumnwind Goldens -- Linda Isaacson Autumnwind Golden Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Los Alamitos, California
> 
> *Birch Hollow Goldens -- Laura Clarke https://www.facebook.com/pages/Birch...24938630890098
> 
> Buttercup Goldens -- Buttercup Goldens - Home (I don't know this breeder but I have seen a couple of her girls in the show ring and know that they are nicely bred.)
> 
> *Cabot Ridge Goldens -- Robert Scott Breeders.NET (does not breed often, owner is professional handler)
> 
> *Calico Goldens -- Mary Thompson Home
> 
> *Crossbow Goldens -- Sharon Hansen Breeders.NET
> 
> *Doizaki Goldens -- Hisato Doizaki Hisato Doizaki
> 
> Emerald Goldens -- Emerald Acres
> *Esquire Golden Retrievers Log In or Sign Up to View
> !Eveningstar Goldens -- Gaila Brickus (DO NOT BUY A PUPPY FROM THIS BREEDER! Poor conditions, poorly bred dogs, has faked clearances, imho pedigrees unreliable)
> Fable Goldens -- Donna Jacobs Home - www.fablegoldenretrievers.com
> *Five Star/Musicur Goldens -- Suzanne Wilson & Star Beckwith Musicur & Five Star Kennels
> Gold Fever Goldens -- Maureen Smith goldfever
> *Icarian Golden Retrievers -- Ramsey Fadiman Icarian Golden Retrievers
> Kate's Goldens -- Kathy Clarke https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kates...30032470407452
> !Le Chien D'Or Blanc White Goldens, aka White D Golden Retrievers, aka White Duck Golden Retrievers, aka Golden Retriever Puppies 4 U, aka Golden Retriever Puppies 4 U 2, aka White Dove Ranch, aka Golden Retriever Puppies In Space, aka Platinum Golden Retrievers, aka Carais Golden Retrievers -- Kevin Carais, Mimmi Carais, Lena Sorenson, Lena Duke, Mona Duke, Lena Duke Carais, & Channah Carais. (WARNING!!! See the multiple threads about this breeder, and their threats against anyone critical of their breeding program and ethics. In my personal opinion, I would never recommend getting a puppy from this breeder!)
> Miraleste Goldens -- Gloria Henderson
> *Premiere Goldens -- Christine & Lauren Texter Premiere Golden Retrievers, puppies for sale in Orange County, Southern California
> *Promise Goldens -- Judy Inman A PROMISE KENNELS
> *Quailwood Goldens -- Marjorie Blake (PM me for contact info)
> Royal Goldens -- Â_Â_Â_Â_ Royal Golden Retrievers - Home
> *Ridgeview Goldens -- Melissa Simpson (not currently breeding as of this writing)
> Saddle Creek Farms Goldens -- Golden Retriever Breeder, English CrÃ¨me and American Puppies For Sale
> Scott's 24kt Goldens -- Joanne Scott 24K Goldens: Champion Golden Retrievers
> Shadalane Goldens -- Shadalane Golden Retrievers (See threads about this breeder)
> *Season's Goldens -- Paula Rowan (Reachable through GRCGLA or 24kt Goldens, or PM me for contact info)
> Stellar Goldens -- Julia Wolfe & Gael Parks Stellar Home - www.stellargoldens.com
> *Sunbeam Goldens -- Cathie Turner Sunbeam Goldens (longtime breeder, conformation show judge of Goldens)
> *Tapestry Goldens -- Terrie Johnson, DVM (don't know that she's breeding, but lovely dogs and she is a repro vet)
> Trolleycar Goldens -- Miki Shannon Trolleycar Golden Retrievers
> *Victory Goldens -- Michelle Moore Vasquez Golden Info, Victory Goldens Aliso Viejo, CA Victory Goldens Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory Golden Retrievers
> 
> 
> Golden Retrievers, Golden Retriever Puppies, Golden Retriever Stud Dog, Southern California, Orange County, Conformation, Training, Grooming, Handling, Southern California Golden Retriever Breeders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.victorygoldens.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wildwest Goldens -- George Joseph Wild West Golden Retrievers
> *Woodland Goldens -- Sharon Shilkoff Woodland Golden Retrievers home page
> *Wood River Goldens -- Kathie Knittle Wood River Goldens


----------



## A Golden to love

Thank you for this list. I have spent much time on the AKC marketplace looking for a good breeder Or anyone with puppies. It seems like everyone decided to get a golden.
all I want is a healthy pup to be a part of the family, 
I will be checking Out the breeders on his list 
thank you again.


----------



## A Golden to love

wsaunders1014 said:


> As a web developer it is so frustrating to see these terrible out of date web sites. It is so easy these days to have a working up to date website with sites like squarespace, wix, etc.
> 
> That being said I thought I'd help this list out, as I found it very helpful, but slightly out of date. Since we can't update the original thread, why don't we just link to a google sheets, that can be edited by the community, so it's always up to date and users don't have to scroll through several pages of posts to find the latest information!
> 
> SoCal Golden Breeders
> 
> I think that should work. I just copied info from Dana's great post, only filled in the stuff I knew for sure at the moment. Going to go in and try to filll in the missing gaps. If anyone would like editor access, please let me know and I'll add you.


Thank you. The sheets are easy to read and I will stay away from red.


----------



## laurenC

leect24 said:


> Happy we went with Judy Inman from Promise kennels in Sanger, CA.
> 
> WE live in so-cal but drove all the way to get our Simba! 2.5 yeras and going strong!


Judy has beautiful goldens congrats!


----------



## laurenC

DanaRuns said:


> Christine Texter (Premier Goldens) is a reputable breeder. You'll do fine with her. I don't know Nikki, but Vegas is a fine boy who has sired many good dogs. The price is what it is. I think that in SoCal we will hit $4000 per puppy within the next year.


Agreed. 7 pups last litter I lost money on it. Not even taking in account my 24/7 time for 8 weeks I don't think the amount of money spent on the shipping , stud fee, titling of the mom, clearances, if there is an emergency c section, supplies, food, vet care, etc or effort or time is well understood by people who don't breed.


----------



## laurenC

kmorrison said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum and am currently looking for my new furry companion. I've been searching for about a year now for a litter from a reputable breeder, and a puppy from this pairing just came onto my radar. It looks like all clearances are in place, but I would love another set of eyes on it, especially given the experience on this forum. The asking price for the puppy is $3800, which seems higher than the norm - thoughts? Any input would be appreciated!
> 
> Parents:
> 
> 
> Pedigree: GCH. Tangleloft Take The Money N Run BISS OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedigree: Premiere's Looks that Kill



No Idea about the mom. But Vegas is a GREAT sire.


----------



## RnBnC

Thanks for this helpful post. We’re checking out a puppy from Emerald Acres from your list. 
Has anyone gotten a puppy from them?
Do you recommend them?


----------



## doorty

Anyone have experience with Golden Bundles of Joy (Barbara and Tom Cooper) out of Tunstin? 

Or Winged Victory Goldens (Sunzanne LeRoy) from Index - Amazing K9s


----------



## Prism Goldens

Please post the sire and dam reg names of the litters- the GBOJ site, cooperscreations, is not navigable, or useful- and the Winged Victory site seems focussed not on their dogs but her training. She appears to only own one bitch, Nike- who does have full clearances.


----------



## doorty

doorty said:


> Anyone have experience with Golden Bundles of Joy (Barbara and Tom Cooper) out of Tunstin?
> 
> Or Winged Victory Goldens (Sunzanne LeRoy) from Index - Amazing K9s





Prism Goldens said:


> Please post the sire and dam reg names of the litters- the GBOJ site, cooperscreations, is not navigable, or useful- and the Winged Victory site seems focussed not on their dogs but her training. She appears to only own one bitch, Nike- who does have full clearances.


Golden Bundles of Joy
*Walter B Cooper - *


Pedigree: Walter B Cooper


*Redtail Cooper's Bronze Cayenne - *


Pedigree: Redtail Cooper's Bronze Cayenne



Winged Victory Goldens
*Gentor’s Winged Victory - Pedigree: Gentor's Winged Victory
AM CH Victory's Always Makin' Waves CGC THD - Pedigree: AM CH Victory's Always Makin' Waves CGC THD*


----------



## Brave

doorty said:


> Golden Bundles of Joy
> *Walter B Cooper - *
> 
> 
> Pedigree: Walter B Cooper
> 
> 
> *Redtail Cooper's Bronze Cayenne - *
> 
> 
> Pedigree: Redtail Cooper's Bronze Cayenne
> 
> 
> 
> Winged Victory Goldens
> *Gentor’s Winged Victory - Pedigree: Gentor's Winged Victory
> AM CH Victory's Always Makin' Waves CGC THD - Pedigree: AM CH Victory's Always Makin' Waves CGC THD*


Walter B Cooper - up to date: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org) 
Redtail Cooper's Bronze Cayenne - up to date: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org) 
Gentor's Winged Victory - up to date: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org) 
Victory's Always Makin' Waves - Up to date: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


----------



## doorty

Brave said:


> Walter B Cooper - up to date: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
> Redtail Cooper's Bronze Cayenne - up to date: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
> Gentor's Winged Victory - up to date: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
> Victory's Always Makin' Waves - Up to date: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


Thanks, I guess that's the minimum required for responsible breeding. One of the breeders has worked with border collies for 12+ years with AKC but is just now getting into golden retrievers. The other is an experienced golden breeder but they they seem to be breeding two red goldens together because of appearance. All seem to be of good health. But in an ideal scenario, I would expect an experienced golden breeder that is breeding the best possible two goldens because of temperament and health. But maybe I'm nitpicking.


----------



## Brave

doorty said:


> Thanks, I guess that's the minimum required for responsible breeding. One of the breeders has worked with border collies for 12+ years with AKC but is just now getting into golden retrievers. The other is an experienced golden breeder but they they seem to be breeding two red goldens together because of appearance. All seem to be of good health. But in an ideal scenario, I would expect an experienced golden breeder that is breeding the best possible two goldens because of temperament and health. But maybe I'm nitpicking.


Having no personal experience with either breeder, all I can comment on is if they are following the GRCA COE. Which is verifiable age-appropriate health clearances which they are. Have you asked about why the breeder chose that boy for their girl (in regards to the 2 red goldens being bred together). You can always do a deep dive and comb through extended family members for a broader sense of the pairing but I'm not so good at that part so I stick with looking at the parents. I'm also not a breeder. My experience in "picking the right boy" is listening to breeders explain their logic. If I had to comb through all the available boys and pick the right one for my Lana I would be flummoxed. 

FWIW you are allowed to be as picky as your want to be. It's your perspective next dog who will hopefully grace your life for 10+ years.


----------



## DanaRuns

For some reason, all the links in the OP for every breeder go to Emerald Acres Goldens, and I don't think she's even around anymore. Can a Mod please fix that? Thanks.


----------



## Prism Goldens

DanaRuns said:


> For some reason, all the links in the OP for every breeder go to Emerald Acres Goldens, and I don't think she's even around anymore. Can a Mod please fix that? Thanks.


how weird is that?!? After all the work you put in, to have a glitch happen inconveniences so many looking....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prism Goldens said:


> how weird is that?!? After all the work you put in, to have a glitch happen inconveniences so many looking....


The Mod Team is working on it.


----------



## Ffcmm

Dear all the faulty links have been removed. - Mod Team


----------



## Prism Goldens

Ffcmm said:


> Dear all the faulty links have been removed. - Mod Team


So there are no links there at all now- which I guess is better than linking all to one site, but it does make it less useful....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prism Goldens said:


> So there are no links there at all now- which I guess is better than linking all to one site, but it does make it less useful....


If a member wants to repost the correct info they can.
Otherwise, members should be able to find most of the sites by doing an Internet Search.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Satisfy my curiosity- how did that happen?


----------



## DanaRuns

Ffcmm said:


> Dear all the faulty links have been removed. - Mod Team





CAROLINA MOM said:


> If a member wants to repost the correct info they can.
> Otherwise, members should be able to find most of the sites by doing an Internet Search.


I'm curious. The links were valid to begin with. What happened?

Also, I'm asking the mods if I can simply start a new list. Some of the breeders on the old list (like Emerald Acres) are defunct, and others have changes and new ones should be added. Also, if I'm going to the trouble of listing _all_ the reputable SoCal breeders, I'm obviously going to want to include myself on that list. On the original list I did that, and there was no problem with that for 3 1/2 years, and then all of a sudden in 2017 it became a problem. May I simply recreate this list anew, with up to date info for everyone (including me)?

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## Prism Goldens

Prism Goldens said:


> Satisfy my curiosity- how did that happen?


and in case you're curious- I refer a LOT of breeders in CA- and I would like a new list, if Dana would be willing to create one by giving of her time to this forum. Since random people can't edit posts, I AM curious how that happened w the original list, hijacking all the links. Please let us know. Thank you Dana for being willing to make a new list. I 'd make a FL list if I could be listed as well.. since it'd be kinda dumb to not let me be on a list of reputable breeders in FL....


----------



## DanonWater

I would be most appreciative of an updated list. I now live in the Southern California region, and I'm now starting my search for a golden breeder in the area for a 2022 or 2023 litter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prism Goldens said:


> and in case you're curious- I refer a LOT of breeders in CA- and I would like a new list, if Dana would be willing to create one by giving of her time to this forum. Since random people can't edit posts, I AM curious how that happened w the original list, hijacking all the links. Please let us know. Thank you Dana for being willing to make a new list. I 'd make a FL list if I could be listed as well.. since it'd be kinda dumb to not let me be on a list of reputable breeders in FL....


The Mod Team has no idea why there was a problem with the links, I am guessing it is some type of Technical issue or possible system glitch.

Members can contact the Site Admin, they handle the Forum's technical side of things.

Regarding the Breeder lists, please refer to Rule #4, if you have questions, contact a member of the Mod Team.


----------



## GoldenDude

CAROLINA MOM said:


> If a member wants to repost the correct info they can.
> Otherwise, members should be able to find most of the sites by doing an Internet Search.


In 2021, if someone can't do an internet search based on a name, rather than relying on a link, I'm not sure they should be trusted with the care of a puppy.


----------



## DanaRuns

Prism Goldens said:


> and in case you're curious- I refer a LOT of breeders in CA- and I would like a new list, if Dana would be willing to create one by giving of her time to this forum. ... I 'd make a FL list if I could be listed as well.. since it'd be kinda dumb to not let me be on a list of reputable breeders in FL....


Well, the mods kindly contacted me and told me that I could not be on any list I create. Perhaps I'm just petulant, but that seems unfair to me, and so I'm not terrifically motivated to expend all the time and effort it takes to make a list of reputable breeders that doesn't include me. To my mind, leaving myself off the list just implies to puppy buyers that I'm not an ethical breeder. And I'm not willing to say that.


----------



## ArkansasGold

DanaRuns said:


> Well, the mods kindly contacted me and told me that I could not be on any list I create. Perhaps I'm just petulant, but that seems unfair to me, and so I'm not terrifically motivated to expend all the time and effort it takes to make a list of reputable breeders that doesn't include me. To my mind, leaving myself off the list just implies to puppy buyers that I'm not an ethical breeder. And I'm not willing to say that.


The solution here is pretty simple: you make the CA list, and Robin posts it. She makes the FL list, but you post it. Problem solved.


----------



## Prism Goldens

So how I read this- sorry, it is just so DIFFERENT to be making a list of breeders for a region and be certain NONE of them have pups on their sites- is we can't really post links to breeders. Period. And we can't list ourselves either. Correct? If that's so, then sorry all you puppy seekers, we can't help because of the rules. And there can't be links, because we can't be expected to know if there are puppies available... so IF Dana and I make lists, and post each other's lists, be absolutely certain to copy paste the kennel name onto google, since so many crappy breeders steal other breeders names.


----------



## DanaRuns

ArkansasGold said:


> The solution here is pretty simple: you make the CA list, and Robin posts it. She makes the FL list, but you post it. Problem solved.


There's an easier solution. Don't consider inclusion on a list of ethical breeders as "self-promotion" and thus a violation of Rule 4. Consider it, instead, to be educational and informational, which is what it truly is. It's like being listed in the phone book. Remember those?


----------



## ArkansasGold

DanaRuns said:


> There's an easier solution. Don't consider inclusion on a list of ethical breeders as "self-promotion" and thus a violation of Rule 4. Consider it, instead, to be educational and informational, which is what it truly is. It's like being listed in the phone book. Remember those?


I do in fact remember phone books.

We do not make the rules, Dana. 

In all seriousness, please contact Site Admin if you want the rules to be changed. 

We can’t choose to interpret the rules differently for you just because you are ethical. Which you are because you follow a different set of rules to the letter.


----------



## GoldenDude

Prism Goldens said:


> So how I read this- sorry, it is just so DIFFERENT to be making a list of breeders for a region and be certain NONE of them have pups on their sites- is we can't really post links to breeders. Period. And we can't list ourselves either. Correct? If that's so, then sorry all you puppy seekers, we can't help because of the rules. And there can't be links, because we can't be expected to know if there are puppies available... so IF Dana and I make lists, and post each other's lists, be absolutely certain to copy paste the kennel name onto google, since so many crappy breeders steal other breeders names.


I don't understand the desire or importance of links. People can google the breeders on a list. If links were all that important I'd never find half the breeders on K9Data. There must be a data entry trick on that site because some of the links work and many others don't. But I've realized the nonworking ones are because for some reason k9data.com appears in front of the actual website name when you click on the link in k9data.


----------



## GoldenDude

ArkansasGold said:


> I do in fact remember phone books.


Those are what my grandma sat on so she could see over the steering wheel in her car. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Prism Goldens

GoldenDude said:


> I don't understand the desire or importance of links. People can google the breeders on a list. If links were all that important I'd never find half the breeders on K9Data. There must be a data entry trick on that site because some of the links work and many others don't. But I've realized the nonworking ones are because for some reason k9data.com appears in front of the actual website name when you click on the link in k9data.


the trick on k9data is you must put http:// in front of whatever site you input, then it won't be prefaced by the k9data link and not work if you click it. 

Without me going back to re-read this rule- I assume Dana has *(since she is a lawyer) interpreted 'self promotion' as the stickler. Being included in a list of ethical breeders, when we all know she is- and I am, too, should I make a FL list- is not self promotion. I think deciding that's the sticker is in the purview of the mods. 
FYI- the importance of links is huge. There are soooo many breeders who just open up a site, making it ever slightly different from a GOOD breeder and piggybacking their hardearned trust. So if I looked for Esquire Golden Retrievers- and she didn't also buy Esquire Goldens AND Esquire Retrievers, etc it could go to a breeder deliberately using her good name. Then the wanna be buyer is hoodwinked. I think ya'll all know of examples of just this sort of name 'borrowing' and that is why links are important. The people needing links- the seekers- don't know enough to know if they are on the right site or a name-stealer's site. 
All that said, we may make lists for our states and she can post mine and I will post hers. You do see how that is just silly, right?


----------



## DanaRuns

This will be my last post on the subject. It's not worth debating. I wanted to make the list as a favor to all those seeking ethically bred puppies, not to promote myself. And if you've seen my posts, you know I don't need to promote. I have the opposite problem, in that I have too many inquiries.

Still, if there is a list of ethical breeders, and I am not on that list, then the implication is that I am not an ethical breeder. That not only violates my sense of self, it's actively harmful to a reputation that I have carefully built. And I'm certainly not going to be the instrument of my own harm.



ArkansasGold said:


> We can’t choose to interpret the rules differently for you just because you are ethical.


To be clear, I wasn't asking for the rules to be interpreted differently for me. I just want them interpreted properly. This list is emphatically _not_ for purposes of promotion. It is for purposes of _helpful information_ for puppy buyers wading through the jungle of predatory greeders to find an ethically bred puppy. It's for people like DanonWater, who posted this above:



DanonWater said:


> I would be most appreciative of an updated list. I now live in the Southern California region, and I'm now starting my search for a golden breeder in the area for a 2022 or 2023 litter.


Secondarily, I also do it for the benefit of ethical breeders, so that they are noted as such. Not so they can sell more puppies. They all have the same problems I do with an avalanche of puppy buyers. It's recognizing their contributions to the breed.



GoldenDude said:


> Those are what my grandma sat on so she could see over the steering wheel in her car. 🤣🤣🤣


That made me literally laugh out loud!  Thank you for that. 



Prism Goldens said:


> All that said, we may make lists for our states and she can post mine and I will post hers. You do see how that is just silly, right?


It is truly an absurd situation, and an absurd solution. And if the rule can be gotten around by such a conspiratorial scheme, then the rule itself is ineffective.

But again, this is not self-promotional, it is educational and informational. And including my kennel name in the middle of a long list of every other ethical kennel in SoCal would be ridiculously poor self-promotion. If I were to self-promote, I wouldn't include anyone else, I'd promote myself! Duh! It is frustrating (and a little insulting) to be unfairly characterized as self-promoting when that's the last thing in the world I want to do. Yet I _deserve_ to be included on a list of ethical Golden breeders in my area. Omitting me implies that I am not among the breeders who are ethical, and am instead among the unethical ones. And it's misleading to those reading the list who are aware of my program. "Huh. Esquire isn't on the list. They must be unethical breeders."

I'll let it go. The only reason I brought it up is that another breeder who is on the old list contacted me and asked me to correct the link to their kennel, as it actually directed people to a defunct breeder (Emerald Acres). That breeder thanked me for including her on the list. She thought it was a nice to be recognized as ethical and set apart from an unethical breeder with a kennel name very similar to hers.

It takes a lot of time and effort to make such a list. I do not get any benefit from the effort, despite the mods' errant assumption that I'm promoting myself by doing this. And with the bad taste in my mouth for being painted as self-promoting, and for having to exclude myself from this kind of "phone book" list of ethical breeders, and for the insulting and absurd requirement that Robin and I have to post each other's lists, I think I will forego making such a list again. So all the people out there searching for an ethically bred puppy in SoCal are just going to be SOL. And that result is absurd, too.

This is not the first time I've addressed this, but it will be the last. I had hoped that in the wake of the covid-19 puppy rush, understanding of the purpose of such a list would have evolved and improved. I guess not. I'll just say that I vehemently disagree with the characterization that this is "self-promotion," and to be characterized in that way is distasteful.

I'm out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I asked members to look at Rule #4 and contact any member of the Mod Team if you had any questions regrading the rule.

Since there still seems to be some confusion regarding Rule 4, I will try to clarify it for everyone.

First of all, *the Forum Rules were established by the Site Owners and Not the Mod Team. The Mod Team has no authority to change the Rules, nor make any exception to the rules for any member. *

When I joined the Forum in 2009, during the Registration Process, you were asked to review the Terms of Use for the Forum and the Forum Rules. You were then asked to check if you agree to abide by the Terms of Use and the Forum Rules, if you didn't want to agree to the Terms and follow the rules, you were given the option to cancel your Registration.

The current Forum Rules were the same Forum Rules that I agreed to follow when I joined in 2009. There have been some updates to a few of the Rules but these were done by the directive of the Site Owners. 

The Forum Rules are followed straight across the board for ALL Members, no exceptions are made regardless how active a member is or isn't. Those of you that contribute and share your knowledge and experience are doing so at your own choice, it does not entitle you to special privileges.

Here is the link to what you agreed to follow during the Registration process-

GRF Board Rules & Registration Agreement | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)

Here is a copy of Rule #4-

*4. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are not to engage in spamming or any personal/business advertising without permission. *– _*Unsolicited advertising , junk mail, "spamming," chain letters for self-promotion for monetary gain is not permitted, which may also include links to your sales oriented websites or informational sites that also contain sales or personal/business advertising. This applies not only to the body of a posting but also to member’s signatures, thread titles, Home Page, images, sounds, PMs, emails through this website, etc. . Links that connect to websites will not be considered unauthorized solicitations unless the link or the website content appears to be intended as a means of personal solicitation/monetary gains of a GRF member as determined by GRF Forum Management Team and/or the VerticalScope Inc. in its sole discretion. Watermarks will be permitted in photographs. Postings for selling, trading or giving away for free of medications (over the counter or prescriptions) as well as any food/treat items will not be permitted.*_

*Members that are breeders shall not post links to their websites on the forum or in signatures.* (_Breeder links posted by other members looking for only breeder verification purposes is acceptable_). _*No Member or breeders will post for any kind of breeding, stud services, discussions of proposed puppy/dog availability or sales. There will also be no open board discussions of accepting applications, pricing, and other breeder business information (such as web links, e-mail addresses or phone numbers) relevant to their own litters or the intention of ‘trolling’ for puppy buyers determined by the GRF Forum Management Team. Re-homing posts can only be posted if there is no charge or fees for the re-homing of the dog.*_

Members or breeders may post general announcements and pictures of new litters of puppies, as well share any stories of these growing bundle of joy. We just ask these post/pictures are kept to that content of just the litter progress and adventures.


The portions in Bold pertain to members who have businesses, members who are breeders, and also states that NO member or breeder can post available pups/dogs on the Forum, this also includes any links to websites, Facebook sites etc.

As a reminder, ALL members can send a Private Message to ANY member with any information they wish-Private Messages are not monitored by the Mod Team. Only posts that are made on the Forum by members are monitored and only edited when there is a Rule violation.

I hope this clears up any confusion, if anyone has questions, feel free to contact a member of the Mod Team.

There will be no further Open discussion regarding Rule 4 on the Board and this thread is now being closed.


----------



## GoldenDude

Prism Goldens said:


> the trick on k9data is you must put http:// in front of whatever site you input, then it won't be prefaced by the k9data link and not work if you click it.


I use k9data routinely so I knew there had to be some sort of user input rule. That explains it. It’s a fairly easily work around to delete the k9data when I get a link error but it always makes me chuckle!


----------

